# Recommendations for Trunk Pan



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

So I have a 64 GTO and the trunk pan is toast and will need to be cut out and replaced. I am going to have to rely on replacement panels. 

My questions are anyone have solid recommendations on what vendor to use, and do I do a 3 piece or 1 piece panel. I understand the 1 piece requires a lot more cutting and I don't want he body shop to cut any more than they have to. Oh I am not going to do this work. 

Year One 
National Parts Depot 
Auto Body Specialties
Original Parts Group


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

One piece gets my vote. The seams of the 3 piece are just more work...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

One piece requires the body to be removed from the frame. It's also harder to work. That said, no seams, so less finish work when it's in. See "Squids Fab Shop" (google it) for an in-depth documentary of trunk pan replacement using a 3 piece system. If you are not going to pull the car all the way off the frame, 3-piece is the way to go.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

First, the panel(s) you choose really depend on how infectious the rust is. Does the rust infect seams? Especially the trunk floor to wheelhouse seams, or the trunk floor to rear passenger compartment seam... Photos could help us guess what you need, but maybe you want to involve the guy who's going to be doing the work, and determine what he wants to do or is comfortable doing.

As far as a which "_vendor_" to buy from, I'm guessing that's probably not the question you really want an answer to: because a "_vendor_" sells a product made by a "_manufacturer_." What you probably really want to know is which "_manufacturer_" *MAKES* the *best product*. If I'm correct, then you'll want to look at the quality of panels from manufacturers like *AutoMetal Direct *(AMD),* Sherman*, *Dii*, or *Golden Star*.

My experience is this: *IF AMD* actually makes the part, it will be superior. Unfortunately AMD is not only a "_Manufacturer_," they also are a "_vendor_" of products made by other companies. I'd call AMD and ask them if the panel(s) you and your bodyman agree on are an AMD _manufactured _part. _And keep in mind parts interchange_: a trunk floor listed for a '64 Chevelle should fit just fine in your '64 GTO, but may not be listed in a "_manufacturer's_" or a "_vendor's_" catalog as being for a '64 GTO.

At that point you can think about a actual "_vendor _(AMD has a list of them)." Try to locate an AMD "_vendor_" who's located near your residence. That way you have a human contact you can deal with* in person*.


----------

